# Vintage Outboard FOUND



## Stan the man (Sep 15, 2017)

I am looking for a late fifties Johnson/rude outboard to go on my other finned polar kraft.. 15 to 30HP in good running condition, remote controls would be a plus.. Within a few hours drive from the MemphisTN area would also be nice but the deal would dictate.. I know this is asking a lot, but nothing ventured nothing gained.. 


Stan


----------



## Stan the man (Aug 30, 2018)

Bump,.. Still looking for a nice motor.. (1957 Evinrude Fastwin 18HP..  )

EDIT: Found..


----------

